# Universal Games



## ayed

Hi, all of you , WRPs.

I would like to invite everyone to post here some of his/her own old games played in his country .So, I will start :

Fivestones , Knucklebones , Seesaw, Hide-and-seek , Blindman's buff , Hop scotch and here is a game I do not know its name in English :
http://www.fanateer.com/Pictures/20-7095.jpg

I am waiting your helpful contributions .

Accept my wishes

Ayed


----------



## Amityville

"May I ?" 
That's a game.


----------



## ayed

Amityville said:
			
		

> "May I ?"
> That's a game.


Thank you .
Waiting for more games
Ayed


By the way, I googled this game and nothing appeared.
Thanks


----------



## araceli

Hi ayed:
That is *senku*, see here:
http://www.scobypoker.com/senku/ 
Regards.


----------



## Amityville

It is mentioned at http://www.gameskidsplay.net but is an American version called Mother May I. There are many other games described there - it might save you waiting for replies.


----------



## ayed

Amityville said:
			
		

> It is mentioned at http://www.gameskidsplay.net but is an American version called Mother May I. There are many other games described there - it might save you waiting for replies.


Thank you Aracel and Amityville

Ayed's regards


----------



## Aupick

Simon says, Musical chairs, Pin the tail on the donkey, What's the time Mr Wolf, and a variation on hide-and-seek that we used to call Kickstone 1 2 3 (when a person is seen, he/she and the person who is 'it' have a race back to the starting post).


----------



## suzzzenn

Duck duck goose, London Bridge, Marco Polo, red light green light, tag, ring around the rosie. There are a bunch of clapping games, like Miss Mary Mack, and string games, like cat's cradle.


----------



## LV4-26

Aupick said:
			
		

> a variation on hide-and-seek that we used to call Kickstone 1 2 3 (when a person is seen, he/she and the person who is 'it' have a race back to the starting post).


This looks like our French "1 2 3 Soleil!"
In this game, one of the players (the "leader") is standing against a wall, turning his/her back on the others. The other players move ahead and the winner is the first one to reach the wall (then he/she'll become the leader). Each time the leader says "Soleil!" he/she turns back to check the players'movements. So you want to be perfectly still when the leader turns back. If you're seen moving you have to go back to the starting line.

_Hide-and-seek_ is _cache-cache_ in French
If _knucklebones_ is what I gather it is, then it's called _osselets_.


----------



## panjandrum

araceli said:
			
		

> Hi ayed:
> That is *senku*, see here:
> http://www.scobypoker.com/senku/
> Regards.


Or perhaps it is Nine Men's Morris or Merels


----------



## ayed

It seems that I am lucky for having helpful responses from 
Aupick , LV4-26  and Panjadrum  .Very much thanked are you all.

My regards
Ayed


----------



## ayed

Hi, again

Could you help me recognize names of two games on a website .I tried to attached them but were too large .Just scroll down and count untill Fig No.12 an old man holding a game(Shuttlecock I guess) and Fig No.13 when he pulls aside ends of thread the wood fanlet is turning back and forth in fastest speed sounding as if it were an electric Coffee grinder .
Here is the link :
[CODE] 
[/url][url="http://www.qahtaan.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3364"]http://www.qahtaan.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3364[/url][url="http://www.qahtaan.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3364"]
 [/CODE] Thanks for all
Ayed


----------



## panjandrum

The first looks to me like a spinning-top.  It looks to be made of solid wood with a metal tip at the bottom.  It would be set spinning by wrapping string around it then throwing it onto the ground while holding the end of the string.  It is kept going by using a small whip.  

The second is what we called a spinner - I have no other name for it.  It is a disc - probably of wood - with two holes close the the centre and a long loop of string threaded through it.  You hold one end of the loop in each hand and spin the disc.  By alternately pulling and relaxing on the ends of the string, the disc is made to spin faster and faster.  Colours on the disc blur into interesting patterns.


----------



## ayed

panjandrum said:
			
		

> The first looks to me like a spinning-top. It looks to be made of solid wood with a metal tip at the bottom. It would be set spinning by wrapping string around it then throwing it onto the ground while holding the end of the string. It is kept going by using a small whip.
> 
> The second is what we called a spinner - I have no other name for it. It is a disc - probably of wood - with two holes close the the centre and a long loop of string threaded through it. You hold one end of the loop in each hand and spin the disc. By alternately pulling and relaxing on the ends of the string, the disc is made to spin faster and faster. Colours on the disc blur into interesting patterns.


 
Panjandrum , you have just answered what I looked for.Great and helpful response.

Thank you very much in advance 

Ayed's regards


----------



## panjandrum

Ayed:

My pleasure.
The pictures are wonderful - where were they taken?

And I had to hunt for the vertical scroll bar on the window - it's on the left of course


----------



## ayed

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Ayed:





			
				panjandrum said:
			
		

> My pleasure.
> The pictures are wonderful - where were they taken?




These shots were taken during _the National Festival of Heritage and Culture_(al-Janadriyyah Festival) which is annually held in the capital , Riyadh . 



> And I had to hunt for the vertical scroll bar on the window - it's on the left of course


 
Of course by your lef hand .Tit for tat


----------



## Andræs

Hello:

We played a lot a games in Argentina but don´t know if there are translations for games names, so I´ll say it in Spanish: La mancha, la escondida, el juego de la oca, el quemado, veo veo... well I don´t remember any other one. 

Andræs.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Chinese checkers, pick-up sticks, Jacks, marbles, Checkers, kickball, Simon Says...


----------



## jess oh seven

Eye Spy, which i think is called Veo Veo in Spanish or something.


----------



## Edwin

*card games:* bridge, canasta, hearts, rummy, gin, poker (many types), war, go fish, old maid,... 
*word games:* 20 questions, scrabble, charades, trivial pursuits,..
*board games:* monopoly, chinese checkers, checker, chess, go,...


----------



## ayed

Thank you very much Andræs,gotitadeleche,jess oh seven and Edwin.

Ayed


----------



## Merlin

ayed said:
			
		

> Hi, all of you , WRPs.
> 
> I would like to invite everyone to post here some of his/her own old games played in his country.


 
In the Philippines, we used to play hide-and-seek, jackstones, (and the following in Tagalog terms ) sha-tong, sungka, tumbang preso, luksong tinik. I'll try to check the English terms of those in Tagalog. I believe someone might have an idea. Calling my Kababayans. Patulong naman...he he he


----------



## Irali

In Spain 1,2,3 Soleil is 1,2,3 Pollito Inglés that means English chick.
Cache-cache is escondite, Simon says is Simón dice, Musical chairs is el juego de las sillas or sillas musicales (I´m not sure about the real name).

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Tiger-Lilly

Hello Everyone!
What an interesting subject- am getting a pain in my head trying to think of all the names!! Here goes:
British bulldog, marbles, Dark, eye-spy, spot the red-car, 'IT'...can't think of any more!!


----------



## meili

Merlin said:
			
		

> In the Philippines, we used to play hide-and-seek, jackstones, (and the following in Tagalog terms ) sha-tong, sungka, tumbang preso, luksong tinik, patintero, sipa, sepak takraw, etc. etc. (Yeah, Filipinos, help!) I'll try to check the English terms of those in Tagalog. I believe someone might have an idea. Calling my Kababayans. Patulong naman...he he he


haha.. we also have Simon Says, Trip to Jerusalem, Charade, Jerry Base, etc, etc. Board Games {scrabble, chess, Chinese Checkers, Monopoly, Snakes and Ladders [?]  }
Oh, most Filipinos also enjoy playing Mahjong and Card Games!


----------



## Whodunit

In Germany:

Mensch ärgere dich nicht! (ludo)

Hütchen-Spiel (thimblering)

Scrabble

Rummikup 

Schach (chess)


----------



## asm

I do not numbers in arabic (although we say our numbers come from that part of the world). However, I recognized two pictures, I know the name, in Spanish, of the one game that spins (by itself) after you pull the rope.

The name is trompo and WR says = sppining top.



			
				ayed said:
			
		

> Hi, again
> 
> Could you help me recognize names of two games on a website .I tried to attached them but were too large .Just scroll down and count untill Fig No.12 an old man holding a game(Shuttlecock I guess) and Fig No.13 when he pulls aside ends of thread the wood fanlet is turning back and forth in fastest speed sounding as if it were an electric Coffee grinder .
> Here is the link :
> [CODE]
> [/url][url="http://www.qahtaan.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3364"]http://www.qahtaan.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3364[/url][url="http://www.qahtaan.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3364"]
> [/CODE] Thanks for all
> Ayed


----------



## Irali

Yes your´re right "I spy" is VEO-VEO in spanish.

Un saludo.


----------



## Whodunit

Irali said:
			
		

> Yes your´re right "I spy" is VEO-VEO in spanish.
> 
> Un saludo.



And in German, we say "Ich sehe was, was du nicht siehst" (I [can] see what you don't/can't see)


----------



## ayed

Hi, all of you
I have just clicked on "Save as" to be on my Home PC.
Thank you in advance
Ayed's regards


----------



## ayed

More questions:

I wish Administrators could set Html code so that figures and pics seen right here .Here is a thing made of wood .It is of two pommels mounted on the camel hump.I could not find its Arabic counterpart .
1-Is it called camelsaddle  or what!!??.Kindly, Please click on  here :

http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/camel5.jpg

2-Here is a camel decked with , as I guess, a fastoon.Is it called so?

http://www.exzooberance.com/virtual%20zoo/they%20walk/camel/Camel%20471069.jpg

Thank you 
Ayed


----------



## Merlin

meili said:
			
		

> haha.. we also have Simon Says, Trip to Jerusalem, Charade, Jerry Base, etc, etc. Board Games {scrabble, chess, Chinese Checkers, Monopoly, Snakes and Ladders [?]  }
> Oh, most Filipinos also enjoy playing Mahjong and Card Games!


Thanks meili I was concentrating on games that I used to play in my childhood days. I wasn't able to remember those games you've mentioned. Muchisimas Gracias!


----------



## timebomb

Ayed,

I'm a bit late but I saw the picture (figure 12) and I think it's a Gasing.  It's something like a top and can be made to spin by winding a piece of rope around it.  Players throw their gasings on the floor and try to knock out other gasings already spinning there.  The game is often played in countries like Malaysia and Indonesia, usually among people within the Muslim community.  The pronounciation of the word is Gar-Sing.


----------



## ayed

Shokran ya Timebomb


----------



## ayed

More questions:

I wish Administrators could set Html code so that figures and pics seen right here .Here is a thing made of wood .It is of two pommels mounted on the camel hump.I could not find its Arabic counterpart .
1-Is it called camelsaddle or what!!??.Kindly, Please click on here :

http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/camel5.jpg

2-Here is a camel decked with , as I guess, a fastoon.Is it called so?

http://www.exzooberance.com/virtual...el%20471069.jpg

Thank you 
Ayed


----------



## panjandrum

First picture is of a camel with a camel saddle on its back.

I don't know what the thing around the second camel's neck is called, but I don't think the camel looks pleased.


----------



## ayed

panjandrum said:
			
		

> First picture is of a camel with a camel saddle on its back.
> 
> I don't know what the thing around the second camel's neck is called, but I don't think the camel looks pleased.


Panjandrum, thank you.
What I have got is that Camelsaddle is correct .
but what about the second that looks like a fastoon  ?

Thanks


----------



## panjandrum

ayed said:
			
		

> What I have got is that *camel saddle* is correct .
> but what about the second that looks like a fastoon*festoon* ?


Camel saddle is two words.
A festoon (see the spelling) is a decoration that is hanging between two points - for example across the wall of the house.
If I had to find a word for the pom-poms hanging around the neck of that camel, it would be a *garland*.


----------



## ayed

Hummm, Camelsaddle should be separated ?Well, I'll do it.
Fastoon be FEstoon.
Shokrun Jazeelun(Thank you very much) Panjandrum 
Ayed


----------



## nahash

patentero,hide-and-seek,chinese garter,tumba lata/tumbang preso,high jump,skiping rope,london bridge...


----------



## ayed

nahash said:
			
		

> patentero,hide-and-seek,chinese garter,tumba lata/tumbang preso,high jump,skiping rope,london bridge...


Welcome Nahash.
Are these games ?Yup, these are.

Be better if in English
thank you , Nahash
Ayed


----------



## nahash

_hide-and-seek_
_high jump_
_chinese garter-both end  of the garter are held by opponent then someone will jump without touching the garter._
_skipping rope-to move or proceed with leaps and bounds or with a skip._
_london bridge_
_entramos-it is a 4or6 cornered  line wherein the opponent will not let the player pass through the line or else they will be out,who first reached the end of the line they are the winner.._


----------



## ayed

So much thanked


----------

